# RUB Rack questions…



## LiamJackson84 (10 mo ago)

I’m looking for some help as to what to do or what to buy as the best option regarding a RUB rack. I’ve looked about online and keep going back to the Provivs ones that they build. Does anyone know if they’re A) any good and B) worth buying a fully complete one with mats and stat etc

I’ve been out of reptiles whilst I was adulting with kids and work etc but last year got back into it with a burm and bosc. Now I’m after a few ball pythons but don’t want a pile of vivs all over the place so thought a RUB rack was best option. What size am I looking at? 33L tubs?

I would build my own but after building the 8x4x4 for the bosc I’d rather not get that stressed out again lol

any help/advice appreciated

thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Define "a few".. if that is half a dozen or less then a stack of vivs is by far a better option for the snakes from an enrichment point of view. If its more then a rack system does indeed permit more to be stored in a given volume of space. Drop @retic666 a PM as he was developing a rack suitable for Royals at really competitive prices 










see this post


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

This is a great question.

I'm looking into racks at the moment.

50 for the girls & 35 for boys, as a minimum but ideal bigger if it will fit (we have height restrictions).

Pro vivs are top of our list as the vivs we got from them (many years ago) are great, but the turn around time is long and not sure on customer service should anything go wrong.

We are also looking into greatbritishracks as they are based in UK and customise racks.

I'm looking for racks with back and sides for extra warmth


----------



## Dave_ (Apr 16, 2020)

I have 3 provivs racks, 2 x 33l and 1 x 9l, I'm ordering a 24.5l next month. Excellent racks.


----------



## LiamJackson84 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. Is the turnaround time quoted on the website accurate or a bit optimistic? Says 3 weeks but wasn’t sure if they were just saying that and I should expect a longer wait. Do they keep temps alright and everything with what’s provided? I wanted to go lidless but don’t wanna do that if they don’t get up to the correct temps, also am I best off getting the lot or just getting the unit and buying separate hardware. Sorry for the amount of questions


----------



## Dave_ (Apr 16, 2020)

First two took about 5 weeks (website was showing 4-6 weeks at that point), 3rd rack was delivered within 2 weeks. If its stating 1-3 weeks, that's how long you'll expect. Steve is reliable enough and always willing to answer a message/email.


----------



## Dave_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Aye, they hold temps well. I heat the room so keep my ambient between 76-78, hotspots at 90 for adults, hatchlings at 85ish. I bought first one fully kitted out, second two I bought the racks with heating etc. I have a stat on each level mind so I bought those extra stats from Amazon. You can source RUBS (33l) direct from Really Useful themselves at £15 a pop.

All mine are lidless, I prefer it as I just find lidded racks ugly.


----------



## Dave_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Another option might be @Wildracks_ on Instagram; also on Facebook I believe, very similar but a wider range of tubs/sizes available.


----------



## LiamJackson84 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for that, appreciate it! I’ve just had a look and they do a 33L 10 tub rack fully set up for £650. Looks like they use heat cable instead of mats as well. I think that works out cheaper than provivs for that amount of tubs and they’re lidless with less “gap” between tub and the next shelf. I’ll drop them a message and get a bit more information. Thank you


----------

